# ACS Nomination for GTI - Process Period



## thanansan (Oct 4, 2021)

I've submitted the request for ACS ([email protected]) on 3 weeks ago to the nomination for the Global Talent Independent (GTI) Program. Yet the response haven't received from ACS.

Usually how long ACS take for asset and send us the response?


----------



## himagiri19 (Dec 5, 2016)

thanansan said:


> I've submitted the request for ACS ([email protected]) on 3 weeks ago to the nomination for the Global Talent Independent (GTI) Program. Yet the response haven't received from ACS.
> 
> Usually how long ACS take for asset and send us the response?


I've submitted my application on 20-September 2021
Got a update for my email on 18-October-2021, stating below
Thank you for your email.

We can confirm that we have received your GTI submission.

Due to the high volume of applications received we will conduct a preliminary assessment of the application as soon as possible however please note due to the high demand for this process please allow 8-10 weeks to receive a response.

We ask that you please be patient during this time as we will examine each submission individually and advise you of the outcome accordingly.


3-Nov-2021, got an email on successful nomination and paid 500$, awaiting form 1000 now.


----------



## thanansan (Oct 4, 2021)

Thank you @himagiri19. I also got the updated message recently. Looking forward to their outcome.

Conclusion: By default, they say it might take 8-10 weeks. But they usually take upto 4-5 week to process.


----------



## Sysoperb (10 mo ago)

Has anybody submitted their ACS nomination assessment for the GTI program in the last 2/3 months as I submitted mine 5 weeks ago and been advised the wait is now up to 24 weeks. Anyone received any updates ?


----------



## fintechie (11 mo ago)

Sysoperb said:


> Has anybody submitted their ACS nomination assessment for the GTI program in the last 2/3 months as I submitted mine 5 weeks ago and been advised the wait is now up to 24 weeks. Anyone received any updates ?


I submitted it 3 weeks back and have the same reply for 24 week wait time. It is such a long time to process, I hope they do it sooner.
@Sysoperb Would you be kind enough to post here after receiving the processed email? My application should be done soon after yours so I will get an idea.


----------



## fintechie (11 mo ago)

6 weeks and still waiting. @Sysoperb Any news from your side?


----------



## ChampKK (8 mo ago)

fintechie said:


> I submitted it 3 weeks back and have the same reply for 24 week wait time. It is such a long time to process, I hope they do it sooner.
> @Sysoperb Would you be kind enough to post here after receiving the processed email? My application should be done soon after yours so I will get an idea.


Thank you for this information. If any of you recently got updates from ACS about the nomination suitability assessment outcome and/or any response, please do let us know so that we can get the timeline.

Another question - if let's say we get the UID / invite for GTI application and then apply for ACS nomination, will that be processed on priority? (assuming we have not submitted nominator / Form 1000 details during the EoI stage and waiting for UID / invite to come)


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

This nomination is for Form1000 correct? specially for people who are unable to find suitable nominator?


----------



## ChampKK (8 mo ago)

nikag said:


> This nomination is for Form1000 correct? specially for people who are unable to find suitable nominator?


Yes, ACS nomination for GTI is for Form 1000.


----------



## ChampKK (8 mo ago)

fintechie said:


> I submitted it 3 weeks back and have the same reply for 24 week wait time. It is such a long time to process, I hope they do it sooner.
> @Sysoperb Would you be kind enough to post here after receiving the processed email? My application should be done soon after yours so I will get an idea.


Can you please update here if you get an update from ACS?
Is there a way we can login to ACS dashboard and see our status on application? (GTI related only)

I presume, now, the email id is [email protected] and NOT [email protected]


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

What is the format to fill information for pg 3 and 4 as shown in below image. I have an idea on what to fill, but a proper flow of idea in a particular format would be more beneficial. Does anyone has a format that can be used to fill these?


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

ChampKK said:


> Yes, ACS nomination for GTI is for Form 1000.


Thank you for replying


----------



## Sysoperb (10 mo ago)

ChampKK said:


> Thank you for this information. If any of you recently got updates from ACS about the nomination suitability assessment outcome and/or any response, please do let us know so that we can get the timeline.
> 
> I have received an outcome (didn’t meet the international recognition and not creating products on a global scale) with my nomination on 17/05/2022, so response was just under 3 months.
> 
> Another question - if let's say we get the UID / invite for GTI application and then apply for ACS nomination, will that be processed on priority? (assuming we have not submitted nominator / Form 1000 details during the EoI stage and waiting for UID / invite to come)


----------



## ChampKK (8 mo ago)

ChampKK said:


> Can you please update here if you get an update from ACS?
> Is there a way we can login to ACS dashboard and see our status on application? (GTI related only)
> 
> I presume, now, the email id is [email protected] and NOT [email protected]


Any updates from anyone who has applied for ACS nomination and received assessment response from them (GTI related only)?


----------



## fintechie (11 mo ago)

I received a reply from ACS today with a rejection. I heard it is extremely tough to get a nomination from ACS but I still had some hope given my fantastic profile (at least according to me). A bit disappointed but now I have to try to find another nominator. If someone has any ideas please let me know.


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

fintechie said:


> I received a reply from ACS today with a rejection. I heard it is extremely tough to get a nomination from ACS but I still had some hope given my fantastic profile (at least according to me). A bit disappointed but now I have to try to find another nominator. If someone has any ideas please let me know.


What reason they gave for rejection?
What proofs you had given?
Maybe we can help you find something that was missing to make your profile strong


----------



## fintechie (11 mo ago)

nikag said:


> What reason they gave for rejection?
> What proofs you had given?
> Maybe we can help you find something that was missing to make your profile strong


Thanks for the help. This was the reason mentioned in their email: "_Overall, the team have not found record of any technological achievement that is internationally recognised and is exceptional or outstanding which would fill a significant knowledge gap and will be of benefit to ICT/DigiTech industry or academia in Australia_".

My profile-

10 years of experience in fintech (currently working with a top-tier investment bank). Microsoft certified cloud expert.
Written a book on cyber security
Published a peer-reviewed research paper in an international journal
Guest writer on a popular security website
Consistently rated as a high performer in my team
Created fintech based software apps as my personal projects and some open source projects as well
Easily crossing the high salary condition with my current comp.
Received numerous recommendations from senior people in the same industry (its on Linkedin so not sure if ACS took it seriously)

I created a 15-page document listing my accomplishments and provided concrete proof for every single claim I made.


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

fintechie said:


> Thanks for the help. This was the reason mentioned in their email: "_Overall, the team have not found record of any technological achievement that is internationally recognised and is exceptional or outstanding which would fill a significant knowledge gap and will be of benefit to ICT/DigiTech industry or academia in Australia_".
> 
> My profile-
> 
> ...


This seems weird. With the achievements you made, it should have been a breeze to get the nomination


----------



## fintechie (11 mo ago)

nikag said:


> This seems weird. With the achievements you made, it should have been a breeze to get the nomination


Initially, I thought so too. There is an Australian consultant on Youtube who makes helpful GTI videos. He said that he has not seen a single person (from his clients) getting a nomination from ACS even with excellent profiles. After seeing that video, I had lowered my expectations but rejection still hurts, lol.
I think ACS in general is tougher than the immigration department itself. I would probably have better chances convincing the immigration dept provided I find a nominator of course. Unfortunately, most of my professional network is limited to HK/LN/US.


----------



## ChampKK (8 mo ago)

Any updates from anyone who has applied for ACS nomination and received assessment response from them (GTI related only)?


----------



## fintech-gti (6 mo ago)

Hi All,
After we emailed the docs to ACS for GTI suitability assessment, do we get any initial acknowledgment email from ACS? Typically when do we get their 1st acknowledgment email for docs. Also, do we get any separate email from ACS to pay them $300 for their suitability assessment and when do we usually get it after we send our docs email to ACS?
Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## gti-digitech (6 mo ago)

fintech-gti said:


> Hi All, After we emailed the docs to ACS for GTI suitability assessment, do we get any initial acknowledgment email from ACS? Typically when do we get their 1st acknowledgment email for docs. Also, do we get any separate email from ACS to pay them $300 for their suitability assessment and when do we usually get it after we send our docs email to ACS? Thanks for sharing your experience.


 Generally, in 4-5 working days we get their 1st ack. When did you email ACS?


----------



## fintech-gti (6 mo ago)

gti-digitech said:


> Generally, in 4-5 working days we get their 1st ack. When did you email ACS?


Thanks! I submitted on 4th of July. Let’s see. Hopefully I should hear from them in coming days!


----------



## gti-digitech (6 mo ago)

fintech-gti said:


> Thanks! I submitted on 4th of July. Let’s see. Hopefully I should hear from them in coming days!


 Did you get any update? Do we have any recent nominations from ACS?


----------



## fintech-gti (6 mo ago)

gti-digitech said:


> Did you get any update? Do we have any recent nominations from ACS?


I got the 1st ack email from ACS and the preliminary assessment fee request ($300) on Mon. Didn’t get any projected timeline yet, but hoping I should hear from them in next 1.5 to 2 months. 🤞


----------



## fintech-gti (6 mo ago)

Hi All, curious to know, did anyone get any latest updates/ nomination approvals from ACS for GTI recently? Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## fintech-gti (6 mo ago)

It’s almost 2 months and no news/ updates yet. Did anyone receive your GTI suitability assessment feedback/ result from ACS? Pls share.


----------



## jyotpatel.imnu (4 mo ago)

Mine was submitted on 27th Jul and already completed 2 months, no response yet. Just waiting for them to come back.


----------



## fintech-gti (6 mo ago)

jyotpatel.imnu said:


> Mine was submitted on 27th Jul and already completed 2 months, no response yet. Just waiting for them to come back.


No updates yet. It’s been 3 months and counting. Per other blogs, sounds like it may take 5-6 months. Let’s see 🤞


----------



## jyotpatel.imnu (4 mo ago)

Got rejection 😔 with a reason that they are looking for someone who build products. My experience is in data and analytics field throughout.


----------



## kammy29 (Oct 16, 2019)

I submitted my docs to ACS for GTI one month back but have not received any email from them for 300$ yet. What shall I do?


----------



## digitech-baba (2 mo ago)

Hi, I am new to here. Just submitted my app to ACS in November 2022.
I am about to start my long-waiting journey!
Not sure whether it really takes 24 weeks? Haha......


----------



## digitech-baba (2 mo ago)

After waiting for a month, ACS emailed me for filling a .doc document. Do you have similar experience?


----------

